

Worries Over Defense Department Money for Hackerspaces - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/06/us/worries-over-defense-dept-money-for-hackerspaces.html

======
theevocater
This seems terribly overblown. Do people forget the fact that Darpa finances
things like the Darpa Challenge every year? And lets not forget that the
Internet itself was once simply ARPANET. Also that really cool internet
challenge where groups had to find 10 red balloons at geographically diverse
locations.

It seems like dumb fearmongering to think that an organization that has made
bets like that is simply trying to get kids to mass produce weapons or
something.

